
AFF3CT: A Fast Forward Error Correction Toolbox - fancyfish
https://aff3ct.github.io/index.html
======
kstenerud
The web page looks nice, but requires a description of what it actually is.

~~~
brudgers
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forward_error_correction](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Forward_error_correction)

